# Max loves Kikopup videos!



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Emily Larlham has some of the best training videos. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup

Max heard her clicker and had to see what was going on. He was watching her every move. The power of the clicker! Too cute!
(Don't worry, he was actually sitting on my lap. I wouldn't want him to fall.)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww... That is sooo cute!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

That is too funny, so, so cute. Our Hershey drives me crazy with T.V. He gets into animals on screen. Doesn't have to be a dog, anything with 4 legs will do. Sometimes hockey and football keep him interested too.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes! Max is smart to know that Kikopup is one of the best videos for teaching obedience and other tricks!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

That is the cutest picture ever! He is so sweet sitting there watching the video!! I just want to pick him up and hug him 0


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

That is super cute! sprocket isn't very interested in tv yet occasionally a weird sound will make him look up but not often 
And I agree I love kikopup! almost everything my dogs know were taught from her videos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

